# rotonde



## Paramonol

Please help to translate a word 'rotonde' in this context: 'Doordat Nederlandse pluimveehouders voornamelijk exporteren (70 procent) vreest De Haan bovendien dat Nederland een soort rotonde wordt waar Oekralense kip ,,een kwalitatief hoogwaardig predicaat - 'ver werkt in Nederland' - meekrijgt", zegt ze.


----------



## eno2

Rotonde (Ned)=> Glorieta SP
Rond-point, rotonde (FR)
Roundabout
Traffic circle (US)


----------



## ThomasK

Is dat ook niet wat wij "een draaischijf" noemen? Of een "hub"? Niet helemaal misschien maar het gaat in die richting, lijkt me.


----------



## eno2

Ik noteerde voor mezelf een aantal 'verkeersvertalingen' voor 'rotonde' maar dat was verkeerd,  hier is het 'hub'.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, zoals daarnet al opgemerkt: de rijkdom van woorden is dat ze moeilijk te vertalen zijn. Oftewel: in de onvertaalbaarheid of de veelzinnigheid toch toont zich de rijkdom... ;-)


----------



## eno2

Het gebruik van het (Nederlandse) woord rotonde vind ik hier verkeerd. Het roept een rotonde op in het wegverkeer.  Het zou draaischijf moeten zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoewel tegelijk: zoals het beschreven wordt, is het een heel speciale draaischrijf. Het is niet zomaar een verhandelen wat daar gebeurt, het gaat ook om een (bewuste) vervalsing, lijkt mij. Een draaischijf (...) met een geurtje eraan...


----------



## eno2

Ja.
Er staat  'een soort rotonde'
 Is er een beter woord voor?
Waarschijnlijk wel.
Doorgeefluik of zoiets.
Of misschien gewoon 'spil'


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind het wel een mooi woord, maar past dat hier? Ik vrees van niet. Dan zou er alleen worden doorgegeven, akkoord, vaak louche dingen. Maar hier worden de koosjere dingen plots louche (of de halal-zaken haram...)!


----------

